# 2007 Forum to Forum Mock Draft



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It is now time to start the 2007 Forum to Forum Mock Draft. A thread will be made in the appropriate team forum and will be open for up to 12 hours to gain an consensus. In addition to asking for the draft choice, I'll also have a poll asking if the pick will be traded.

Draft order and results 

1 Trail Blazers - Greg Oden - Pick won't be traded
2 SuperSonics - Kevin Durant - Pick won't be traded
3 Hawks - Al Horford - Pick will be traded
4 Grizzlies - Brandan Wright - Pick won't be traded
5 Celtics - Corey Brewer - Pick will be traded
6 Bucks - Julian Wright - Pick won't be traded
7 Timberwolves - Joakim Noah - Pick won't be traded
8 Bobcats - Spencer Hawes - Pick won't be traded
9 Bulls - Yi Jianlian - Pick won't be traded
10 Kings - Jeff Green - Pick won't be traded
11 Hawks - Mike Conley - Pick will be traded
12 76ers - Al Thornton - Pick won't be traded
13 Hornets - Nick Young - Pick won't be traded
14 Clippers - Thaddeus Young - Pick won't be traded
15 Pistons - Javaris Crittenton - Pick won't be traded
16 Wizards - Rodney Stuckey - Pick won't be traded
17 Nets - Tiago Splitter - Pick will be traded
18 Warriors - Jason Smith - Pick won't be traded
19 Lakers - Acie Law - Pick will be traded
20 Heat - Derrick Byars - Pick will be traded
21 76ers
22 Bobcats
23 Knicks
24 Suns
25 Jazz
26 Rockets
27 Pistons
28 Spurs
29 Suns
30 76ers


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #1 - Trail Blazers http://www.basketballforum.com/port...285-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-1-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #2 - SuperSonics http://www.basketballforum.com/seattle-supersonics/363307-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-2-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #3 - Hawks http://www.basketballforum.com/atlanta-hawks/363409-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-3-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #4 - Grizzlies http://www.basketballforum.com/memphis-grizzlies/363519-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-4-a.html


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

should you only vote if its a team you're a fan of?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Net2 said:


> should you only vote if its a team you're a fan of?


Each vote is open to everyone


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #5 - Celtics http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/363621-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-5-a.html


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it should be you only vote for the team you are a fan of. Kinda like a real draft. That would be interesting. Give it like 12h or something per teams to vote, then you go onto the next one.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Some of these teams don't have many posters, like Atlanta, Milwaukee, Charlotte, etc.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think it should be you only vote for the team you are a fan of. Kinda like a real draft. That would be interesting. Give it like 12h or something per teams to vote, then you go onto the next one.


It is 12 hours per team (unless the answer is obvious like Portland)

As for only fans of the team, I don't pretend to know every poster's favorite teams.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #6 - Milwaukee Bucks http://www.basketballforum.com/milwaukee-bucks/363750-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-6-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #7 - Timberwolves http://www.basketballforum.com/minn...840-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-7-a.html


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

the idea is that you create a post in the respective forum, leave it open for 12h then tabulate after 12h, then you go on to the next team


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> the idea is that you create a post in the respective forum, leave it open for 12h then tabulate after 12h, then you go on to the next team


What in the hell do you think I've been doing?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #8 - Bobcats http://www.basketballforum.com/charlotte-bobcats/363920-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-8-a.html


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh my bad, I thought you were posting up all the draft threads for each team at the same time


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #9 - Bulls http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/363990-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-9-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #10 - Kings http://www.basketballforum.com/sacramento-kings/364100-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-10-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #11 - Hawks http://www.basketballforum.com/atlanta-hawks/364183-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-11-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #12 - Sixers http://www.basketballforum.com/philadelphia-76ers/364349-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-12-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #13 - Hornets http://www.basketballforum.com/new-orleans-hornets/364455-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-13-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So 12 picks in, lets take a look

1 Trail Blazers - Greg Oden - Pick won't be traded
2 SuperSonics - Kevin Durant - Pick won't be traded
3 Hawks - Al Horford - Pick will be traded
4 Grizzlies - Brandan Wright - Pick won't be traded
5 Celtics - Corey Brewer - Pick will be traded
6 Bucks - Julian Wright - Pick won't be traded
7 Timberwolves - Joakim Noah - Pick won't be traded
8 Bobcats - Spencer Hawes - Pick won't be traded
9 Bulls - Yi Jianlian - Pick won't be traded
10 Kings - Jeff Green - Pick won't be traded
11 Hawks - Mike Conley - Pick will be traded
12 76ers - Al Thornton - Pick won't be traded

There was a lot of sentiment that the Grizzlies would select Yi at #4 and there is a strong Sixers contingent that wants Thaddeus Young

Conley dropping is surprising.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #14 - Clippers http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...36-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-14-a.html


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

So, Conley falls to the Hawks at #11 and they want to trade him?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> So, Conley falls to the Hawks at #11 and they want to trade him?


I don't believe that is the thinking. Based upon the players available, Conley is the obvious pick, however, people aren't expecting that to happen.

Essentially, there are two separate questions. In a vacuum, do you think the pick will be traded. Then, based upon the players left, which player do you want the team to take.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I don't believe that is the thinking. Based upon the players available, Conley is the obvious pick, however, people aren't expecting that to happen.
> 
> Essentially, there are two separate questions. In a vacuum, do you think the pick will be traded. Then, based upon the players left, which player do you want the team to take.


That's what I thought, and this might show a little madness to the method, it might make a bit more sense to ask the questions the other way around.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #15 - Pistons http://www.basketballforum.com/detroit-pistons/364659-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-15-a.html


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Bucks board screwed it up by being moronic. Heard Larry Harris on the radio today and the interviewer was trying his hardest to give the least informative radio piece ever to be aired asking tough questions like "Without giving anything away, have there been prospects that you've worked out who looked good?"

I mean, what the hell!? Ask him who he likes! Luckily Harris came back and said "I don't really think I'm giving anything away. We are going to take whoever is left from Brandan Wright, Mike Conley, and Al Horford. They all looked great." He went on to say that the fans should also know about Yi, so it makes me wonder if the Bucks would actually select him if the other guys were off the board. It won't be Julian Wright though, you can take that to the bank. Jeff Green or Corey Brewer are much more likely, but in this situation Conley would be taken without a doubt.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #16 - Wizards http://www.basketballforum.com/washington-wizards/364726-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-16-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #17 - Nets http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/364861-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-17-a.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We might want to hurry a bit since draft night is only five days away.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #18 - Warriors http://www.basketballforum.com/gold...42-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-18-a.html


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> It is 12 hours per team (unless the answer is obvious like Portland)
> 
> As for only fans of the team, I don't pretend to know every poster's favorite teams.


What I did last year for the slow forums (most of them are) was post in the team's forum and NBA General. (This forum would be better now, though.)

I asked fans of the team to indicate that and I counted those votes twice.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Net2 said:


> should you only vote if its a team you're a fan of?



YES

Otherwise you end up getting stuck with al thornton because a bunch of mysterons from other teams want him,whilst all the genuine sixers fans voted for thad young


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #19 - Lakers http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/364976-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-19-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #20 - Heat http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/365062-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-20-a.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Thread #21 - Sixers http://www.basketballforum.com/philadelphia-76ers/365183-2007-forum-forum-mock-draft-pick-21-a.html


----------

